# GuitarTricks



## Bernie (Oct 3, 2008)

Anybody ever tried this (guitartricks.com)? Is it worth the cost? Does it really work/did it help you? Alternatives, beside private lessons?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I signed up for the free pass but of course all the best lessons are at the subscription level. I work best with being able to see and hear the lesson so that style is very beneficial for me.

There's also lessons at:

Justinguitar

Vanderbilly

Lick Library ( pay site)

And here

Gibson Lifestyle

I'm actually quite impressed with the Gibson site.


----------



## Bernie (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks I'll check those out.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarmasterclass.net is well worth a look


----------

